# Help me fashion police!



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

Alright so i bought this jacket and im not sure what color snow pants i should wear with. I want a pair that isn't too baggy. thank you.

why is the picture so big... Sorry.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Yellow


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Just don't do plaid!!!! Plaid and strips don't go. Solid bright color is the direction I'd go, Yellow, green, orange. There are so many options its mind blowing.

Oh and if you decide you don't like that jacket, I'LL BUY IT! 

Edit: damn it, got beat to it again


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought it do to my obsession with hoodies. If you want i can give the name of the jacket?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Solid gray or orange... I think my blue pants and gray/orange jacket look good, should look good the other way lol


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

Im going with solid gray. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure......a solid grey will make your ass look big.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Pretty sure......a solid grey will make your ass look big.


^ true fashion police


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I recommend blue or green.
Just don't wear camo, I don't know who started that trend, but it must DIE!


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

I did wear blue last year and all my friends gave me shit and called me a smurf so i want a different color


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Pretty sure......a solid grey will make your ass look big.


What color do you recommend good sir.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Wear yellow pants or everyone will make fun of you. It just works man, it just works.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ankkassa said:


> What color do you recommend good sir.


Without a doubt..........chartreuse.......you can thank me later!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Medium Grey. The two color combo blue and yellow would look nice, but is pretty common.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I recommend blue or green.
> Just don't wear camo, I don't know who started that trend, but it must DIE!


Scotty Lago?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Scotty Lago?


Camo is pretty oldschool. A lot of it in the mid 90s. I find it way preferable to neon an these neo 80s ski prints.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Any color that is on the jacket will be good: blue, black, yellow...


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Why not a nice navy blue with white highlights. Since it's not neon you'd don't look like a bad dream from the disco days.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Why not a nice navy blue with white highlights. Since it's not neon you'd don't look like a bad dream from the disco days.


Nope, don't do it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

navy and bright blue look terrible together.

That blue of your 686 jacket is so close to prime, I would choose another solid prime for the pants. Snow gear in brighter colors than we may choose in normal life looks pretty rad.

I'd pick red, green, or yellow.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Why pick one color when you can have so much more!?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

*has seizure* :dizzy:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

The best thing to do is buy some pants that fit well and are both durable and well waterproofed/breathable. Colour is irrelevant, if someone says you look stupid, punch them in the mouth and be happy your comfortable and dry.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> Why pick one color when you can have so much more!?


Steeze

10char


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

yes its seems like a great color lmao.. when i first read it i thought u were trolling but i take it back and u need a promotion in the fashion police squad.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll be fine with any solid color that isn't a blue.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Without a doubt..........chartreuse.......you can thank me later!


Agreed. One of the skittleiest (huh?) colours, but the best one with that jacket.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Karpediem said:


> Why pick one color when you can have so much more!?


Now those are some rocking pants to get your photo slut on with.


----------

